# Custom wheel storage solution in garage?



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure where to post this and I've already read there a large amount of "bike storage" threads already which don't cover what I'm hoping to do. I have probably 7-8 spare wheels for various bike sitting around my garage, and I'm determined to find a way to store them efficiently. That's where I'm hoping the good folks of Tooltime can help me out. My current idea is to mount a track to the garage ceiling with utility hooks that can be moved along the track. Best I can figure that would require something like box rail and utility hooks that are machine-threaded and not screw-in. Put a washer on the hook and, tada, it can hang and slide. My garage ceiling has drywall, so rafter hooks are a no-go. I want to be able to slide the hooks around to be able to use as much or as little space as I want.

5116 Plain Box Rail - N105-213 | Stanley Hardware









Park Tool Storage Hook - In The Shop | Backcountry.com








---

Is there a better and/or easier to obtain option than full on galvanized box rail? I'm not even sure where I could get box rail locally.

Anyone know of a cheaper source for machine-threaded utility hooks? The super-coarse screw-in threads on regular ones just won't accept any nuts I can find.

Seem like a good idea at all? Better options?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

that is what we do for wheels that come in for repairs. we have them hangin on super strut then have hooks on them


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Unistrut, pipe hangers, plasti-dip....joyous wheel storage...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

The Paris-Roubaix wheels are stored until next year. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

This is by far the most efficient use of space. Wheels are alternated fonts to the outside, rears to the inside. The slats have more than enough flex to adjust from 130 to 135 spacing. Downside is they won't work with thru axles. Pretty much the only way you see race teams store wheels, and they've got a lot to store.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

trboxman said:


> Unistrut, pipe hangers, plasti-dip....joyous wheel storage...


A parallel pair of unistrut separated by 6-6.5" or so, etc... To make the most efficient use of space...


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, customfab, but I just don't have the resources to fab up something like that. I guess at some point I should probably learn to weld.

So when you guys say "strut" I assuming you mean like this:

Shop SUPERSTRUT 1-5/8-in x 13/16-in Gold-Galvanized Half Slot Channel Strut at Lowes.com

but when I search for pipe hangers I don't find anything resembling a J hook. I can certainly plasti-dip stuff, but I need J hooks that will be big enough to fit wheels that might have mounted tires. Biggest mounted tires I have sitting around currently are 41mm Knards, but I might need to hang 2.25+ inch tires as well.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Display Part J-Hanger

Or something similar. It's only going to be supporting a wheel, you could bend your own out of 0.125" x 0.5" hot roll steel bar with little effort and cost.


----------



## Kipvr (Jun 23, 2013)

Use a curtain pole, or a shower track with big loops!!😂


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I have issues..

Including a way to store a sh^tload of wheels and tires, so I'm interested on a efficient solution.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Conduit and perforated angle from Homey Depot and wire coat hanger in the first image.
Hole drilled in middle of conduit and coat hanger looped through to create 3-4 inch drop. At the ends, loops padding through angle and hooking over ends of conduit.

Second pic, yakima round bar supported by 2 hardware store hooks. Leave about a foot of space at the ends so that when unhooked on one side, it can only drop about 8 inches before the opposing end hits the ceiling.


----------

